# Uber average hourly pay



## Flowrie (May 9, 2016)

Hi All, Is working for UBER effective? Just a simple calculation, UBER takes around 20% of pay and another 30% to government. With this is it possible to run a UBER TAXI?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If you're making at least $1/mile and $10/hr after all expenses and mileage on UberX, then you're doing good. Mine sucks for this month at only $8.80/hr. This is pre-tax income by the way.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If you approach it like an hourly job, you probably won't be successful.

You're an independent contractor. What really matters is the profit margin.

Yes, one ultimately needs to decide whether the profit is worth the time. But if you approach business from an hourly state of mind, you'll probably always remain an hourly worker.


----------

